# Raspberry Pi 2 Model B - Where to Buy India



## Ironman (Jul 17, 2015)

I am planning to buy a Raspberry Pi 2 Model B
*www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-2-model-b/

My First pi. 

1.Where can i buy it from  ?

The Cheaper the Better.

Any Helps / Guides / Anything Helpful regarding this is appreciated.

2.Is it available Locally ? in Kolkata ?

3.What Other Things i have to buy along with it ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2015)

Raspberry pi products | Beaglebone black products - Crazypi India

A friend bought a Pi B+ model from them 1.5 year ago. Get other parts separately. You can also check on ebay.in for their listings.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 17, 2015)

Its 
*www.crazypi.com/RASPBERRY-PI-2-MODEL-B-INDIA
Rs2,875.00

Anything Less than this ?
Anywhere


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2015)

Search ebay


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2015)

Also check element14


----------



## Ironman (Jul 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> Also check element14



Rs.2,950.00


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2015)

You'll also need:
1. 2A power input (use a micro usb charger)
2. 8GB or higher Class 4 or higher microSD card
3. HDMI cable
4. Any raspberry pi distro
5. Lan cable RJ-45
6. Monitor/TV for display
7. Outer casing (optional)
8. wifi modules (optional)
9. Keyboard + Mouse

However, it can also be controlled using putty from PC without needing the HDMI cable and separate display.


----------



## dissel (Jul 17, 2015)

Amazon.in: Buying Choices: Raspberry Pi 2 - MODB - 1GB - Quad core


----------



## Ironman (Jul 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You'll also need:
> 1. 2A power input (use a micro usb charger)
> 2. 8GB or higher Class 4 or higher microSD card
> 3. HDMI cable
> ...



OK 

But what is the Least price i can get it for ?
&  is it available Locally in Kolkata ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2015)

Ironman said:


> OK
> 
> But what is the Least price i can get it for ?
> &  is it available Locally in Kolkata ?


I heard is available in Bangalore offline shops. So it's worth a try.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 21, 2015)

amjath said:


> offline shops




Nice One...
Local Shops = Offline Shops .

BTW.

Is it wise to buy a expansion board for raspberry pi 2 along with it

Raspberry Pi Expansion Board

Is it available in india ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Nice One...
> Local Shops = Offline Shops .
> 
> BTW.
> ...


Nope AFAIK.

Get it from DX.com, I have bought galaxy s2 speaker from them, they are reliable

Supstronics X300 Expansion Board for Raspberry Pi Model B+ - Black + Multicolored - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## #AP (Jul 25, 2015)

Buy from amazon.in its cheaper


----------



## Ironman (Aug 17, 2015)

#AP said:


> Buy from amazon.in its cheaper



Product Link Please


----------



## #AP (Aug 17, 2015)

_I found another one much cheaper at ebay.in_

X300 Multifunction Expansion Board Wifi Sata Raspberry PI Raspberry PI 2 B | eBay

Amazon product link 

SupTronics X-Series X300 Expansion Board + Special Board for Raspberry Pi Model B+ Black + Multicolor: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 17, 2015)

#AP said:


> _I found another one much cheaper at ebay.in_
> 
> X300 Multifunction Expansion Board Wifi Sata Raspberry PI Raspberry PI 2 B | eBay
> 
> ...





How is 4.2k cheaper than 2.8k?


----------



## robotsmani (Aug 18, 2015)

Buy from Paytm after cashback it is Rs2,275
*paytm.com/shop/p/raspberry-pi-2-original-made-in-uk-KIDRASPBERRY-PISUNR77425DB9CA3F8

You will not find any cheaper than this


----------



## #AP (Aug 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How is 4.2k cheaper than 2.8k?



 I didn't notice the link posted by amjath  . BTW 2.8 k is for the price of raspberry pi only. The one i mentioned is for the expansion board.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 19, 2015)

robotsmani said:


> Buy from Paytm after cashback it is Rs2,275
> *paytm.com/shop/p/raspberry-pi-2-original-made-in-uk-KIDRASPBERRY-PISUNR77425DB9CA3F8
> 
> You will not find any cheaper than this



Cashback in Paytm is not Physical Cashback 
its Discount for next purchase


----------

